
A Base Filesystem Project for macOS - mattbauer
https://kext.io/2016/10/03/a-base-filesystem-project/
======
0x0
It's always good to see open source projects published, especially for tricky
and often under-documented stuff like file system kexts.

Not to derail from this fine post, but I wanted to give a shoutout to FUSE for
macOS (previously known as OSXFUSE). As an outsider from the project - merely
a happy user - it seems to be a well maintained FUSE implementation for macOS,
with signed kexts available.
[https://osxfuse.github.io/](https://osxfuse.github.io/)

~~~
azinman2
According to Dropbox it has performance & security risks:
[https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2016/05/going-deeper-with-
pro...](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2016/05/going-deeper-with-project-
infinite)

~~~
sweettea
According to Dropbox, it has performance implications and is complicated
thereby introducing a large attack surface. For some reason, they believe
their own kernel module is less complicated and easier to reason about than
FUSE, despite having more in-kernel code and not being open source; I would
venture to say their words about security are more about control of the attack
surface rather than any actual implications about the quality of the FUSE
code.

------
raimue
In order to deploy and run your own kernel extensions on recent versions of
the Mac operating system you will need to disable System Integrity Protection
(SIP). Otherwise you will need a paid Apple developer account and ask Apple
for a special codesigning certificate for kernel extensions.

[https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/Se...](https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/Security/Conceptual/System_Integrity_Protection_Guide/KernelExtensions/KernelExtensions.html)

------
ianai
Just yesterday I was thinking how all of the platforms are still using vfat as
a go between. There really should be a new FS "for them all"

~~~
stonogo
All attempts at such will fail. vfat won because it works in Windows without
additional drivers. Anything you come up with to replace it will also have to
work in Windows without additional drivers.

It will also have have a workable implementation in what is essentially
equivalent to the public domain, and be simple enough to process that hardware
manufacturers can read it with a microcontroller.

I would love to see it happen, but I am not optimistic.

~~~
duaneb
vfat only won in the sense that if you're forced to use windows you still have
to use vfat. In every other context there is a better option. I haven't needed
to move files to a windows box in 15 years so—to me—it's a massive surprise
anyone still uses it at all.

Just don't use USB keys; they're terrible security-wise and you're forced to
use technology built for your grandmother.

~~~
stonogo
That is the only sense in which a 'universal file system' can win. There is no
other context. Your personal usage habits are completely irrelevant ("I
haven't had to shoot a gun since the first gulf war, so to me it's a massive
surprise that anyone still fights wars at all.")

I don't use USB keys. I don't have any windows systems. But I do have UEFI,
and that is based on FAT as well. Disregarding my grandmother's technical
prowess, this technology is here to stay, and sticking your head in the sand
about it doesn't advance any causes.

------
rrggrr
Akin to this is the keybase.io encrypted file system. It's in beta and
brilliantly implemented so far.

